# Aging technique



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a great tip!


----------



## God of thunder (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you. Actually it was your beloved prop that reminded me! Lol

GoT


----------



## God of thunder (Sep 18, 2012)

Small world Terra. I have often watched and commented on your YouTube videos. Somehow ended up joining this forum from an unrelated websearch, then only just realised this morning that you're a moderator here! Ha ha

GoT


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

thats cool to know now any idea how long it takes till moss does grow and does the old milk scent go away


----------



## God of thunder (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry not actually done it. But found this extract from a roofing site
"_Promoting growth
An alternative is to do the opposite; treating the new section of roof with nutrient should encourage the growth of moss and lichen to match the old section of roof. The nutrient could be skimmed milk/yogurt (natural not fruit), liquid tomato fertilizer or liquid cow manure. The liquid cow manure option is cheap but may turn the whole roof brown for a short period of time and have a rather strong smell. The application should be sufficient to cover the roof but not congeal in the joints and interlocks where it may do more harm than good."_


----------

